# Cube giveaway!!!



## theTMWfilms (Nov 1, 2010)

I will be giving away a new 5x5x5 v-cube. Not opened at all!!!
The prize will go to a random subscriber on my youtube channel.
i will upload a video about it today for info you may want.
The winner will be required to post a video if the cube when they receive it so you all know its not BS. 

Any questions just ask.
Good luck
theTMWfilms

Just for entering i will subscribe to your youtube channel and there is a secret cube in addtion to the v cube 5 so be on the look out for that in my video. the cube is something related to a ball.


link to my channel http://www.youtube.com/user/TheTMWfilms?feature=mhum



Required 
1. You must live in the united states
2. You have to be subscribed to me on YouTube

Also i will pay for shipping.
If you live outside the us and you win i might be able to work something out if your willing to pay half the shiping.

It will be shipped on the first of December but the contest will end November 20th because i will not be at home then till November 29.
If you will be away for the holidays i will work somthin out with you
If you dont have a youtube account and you want to enter just private message me and i can add you to the list.


----------



## 4. (Nov 1, 2010)

Hello,
This is a good idea since it will attract new people to your channel =) 
When will you be giving the cube away?


----------



## theTMWfilms (Nov 1, 2010)

It will be shipped on the first of December but the contest will end November 20th because i will not be at home then till November 29.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 1, 2010)

Why are people so reliant on having YouTube subscribers? Are they really that important?


----------



## Stefan (Nov 1, 2010)

theTMWfilms said:


> Required
> 1. You must live in the united states
> 2. You have to be subscribed to me on YouTube



Just in case...


----------



## theTMWfilms (Nov 1, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> Why are people so reliant on having YouTube subscribers? Are they really that important?


 
idk i guess its just nature lol but umm if you dont have a youtube account and you want to enter just private message me and i can add you to the list


----------



## 4. (Nov 1, 2010)

Damn, I have to live in the US....
*unsubscribes*


----------



## theTMWfilms (Nov 1, 2010)

4. said:


> Damn, I have to live in the US....
> *unsubscribes*


 
If you dont i can work somthing out if you are willing to pay half of the shiping.


----------



## jianziboy (Nov 1, 2010)

this is fake


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Nov 1, 2010)

"ha thanks yor helping me get more views you know. your the noobs" 
from his "6 second solve".
obvious trap is obvious

Edit: good luck trying to hide it now.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 1, 2010)

stefan. is it okay to call this one a sub-whore?


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 1, 2010)

Although I don't really agree with it, you might want to read this thread. (Just to show how some people feel about advertising your channel).


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Nov 1, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> Why are people so reliant on having YouTube subscribers? Are they really that important?



Many would think so, The main reason people want subscribers is so that they can hopefully get a partnership with youtube. Once you reach a certain amount of subscribers you get a message saying that you are a partner. 

That being said you are able to do more things with a partnership, You can ad ad's to your video and get money every time some one clicks your video. you can also do much more


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 1, 2010)

you can also get money by getting a job.


----------



## theTMWfilms (Nov 1, 2010)

The Video is uploaded to youtube. its processing now.


----------



## jianziboy (Nov 1, 2010)

who has a rubik's with crappy stickers as a main speedcube and be willing to givaway a v cube 5


----------



## theTMWfilms (Nov 1, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> "ha thanks yor helping me get more views you know. your the noobs"
> from his "6 second solve".
> obvious trap is obvious
> 
> Edit: good luck trying to hide it now.


 
I dont have such a video i take about 1 min to solve a rubik's cube.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Nov 1, 2010)

His WR solve video was removed. lol
oh boy here we go


----------



## marthaurion (Nov 1, 2010)

theTMWfilms said:


> idk i guess its just nature lol but umm if you dont have a youtube account and you want to enter just private message me and i can add you to the list


 
I wouldn't really say it's nature...some ppl just make videos for ppl to see, regardless of their interests in the other videos on the channel



waffle=ijm said:


> stefan. is it okay to call this one a sub-whore?


I'd say it's perfectly justified


----------



## theTMWfilms (Nov 1, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> who has a rubik's with crappy stickers as a main speedcube and be willing to givaway a v cube 5


 
i let my friend borrow both my ghost hands so i only had it lol


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 1, 2010)

lololol faek


----------



## theTMWfilms (Nov 1, 2010)

TheRubiksGod said:


> Many would think so, The main reason people want subscribers is so that they can hopefully get a partnership with youtube. Once you reach a certain amount of subscribers you get a message saying that you are a partner.
> 
> That being said you are able to do more things with a partnership, You can ad ad's to your video and get money every time some one clicks your video. you can also do much more



Yeah but you have to be 18 years of age


----------



## Stefan (Nov 1, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> stefan. is it okay to call this one a sub-whore?



That's why I quoted it . Like I said last time, in general I don't dislike that term and I do agree with it when it does apply (which I couldn't see last time).



TheRubiksGod said:


> Once you reach a certain amount of subscribers you get a message saying that you are a partner.



No.


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Nov 1, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> you can also get money by getting a job.


 
yes that is true Mr. waffle, But one can consider this a job because one can live and support themselves with such a partnership. That being said being in a partnership with this company IS a job, it is just a matter of making good videos. 

Yes this is a lie, and yes this is a really poor way of marketing an account by lying. it has all been done before.....

therefore i agree to you Mr, waffle man, This person should get a job. and a better cube


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Nov 1, 2010)

theTMWfilms said:


> Yeah but you have to be 18 years of age


 

I do not see an age limit for applying to the partner program but to use AdSense you will need parents involved. Since you are under the age of 18, you will need parental consent to sign up for AdSense and a parental account, if you should be approved to the partner program.


----------



## marthaurion (Nov 1, 2010)

no need to double post, buddy...there's an edit button


----------



## jianziboy (Nov 1, 2010)

who orders a cube just to give to somone you don't know


----------



## Stefan (Nov 1, 2010)

marthaurion said:


> no need to double post, buddy...there's an edit button


 
You mean the one that would make theTMWfilms miss the added content if he happened to have read the first message already? Yeah that would make sense.


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Nov 1, 2010)

Actually you get a message saying that you can apply, it is like applying for a job you have to get approved. if you don't make better vid's if you do congratulations


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 1, 2010)

TheRubiksGod said:


> yes that is true Mr. waffle, But one can consider this a job because one can live and support themselves with such a partnership.




Do you want this one, Waffle? Or can I take it?


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 1, 2010)

TheRubiksGod said:


> Many would think so, The main reason people want subscribers is so that they can hopefully get a partnership with youtube. Once you reach a certain amount of subscribers you get a message saying that you are a partner.
> 
> That being said you are able to do more things with a partnership, You can ad ad's to your video and get money every time some one clicks your video. you can also do much more


 
I disagree. Becoming a partner isn't the only reason people want more subscribers. Having more subscribers gives you more prominence in the community because you can convey your message more directly to a larger number of people. It's sort of a route toward achieving "cubing celebrity". A really good example of this is here. It seems to me like the equivalent of becoming more popular at school. In my opinion it's childish and misguided, but I can understand where it is coming from.


----------



## marthaurion (Nov 1, 2010)

do it, hadley...you know you want to


----------



## theTMWfilms (Nov 1, 2010)

TheRubiksGod said:


> I do not see an age limit for applying to the partner program but to use AdSense you will need parents involved. Since you are under the age of 18, you will need parental consent to sign up for AdSense and a parental account, if you should be approved to the partner program.


i never wanted to be a partner


----------



## Zyrb (Nov 1, 2010)

Just subbed, Can't wait to see results and more videos from you


----------



## theTMWfilms (Nov 1, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> who orders a cube just to give to somone you don't know


 alot of people do and monkeydude1313 did it recently so stop the spamming


----------



## theTMWfilms (Nov 1, 2010)

Zyrb said:


> Just subbed, Can't wait to see results and more videos from you


 cool i also am subbing to everyone that enters


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 1, 2010)

theTMWfilms said:


> cool i also am subbing to everyone that enters


 
:fp You kinda just confirmed what people are flaming you for.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 1, 2010)

TheRubiksGod said:


> Actually you get a message saying that you can apply



And at what number of subscribers does that happen?
I didn't get such a message (but I applied and got accepted).


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 1, 2010)

I hope his mom knows that he's giving the cube away she just bought for him


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Nov 1, 2010)

theTMWfilms said:


> I dont have such a video i take about 1 min to solve a rubik's cube.





Spoiler











sorry for the poor resolution


Ok you can leave now


----------



## Stefan (Nov 1, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> :fp You kinda just confirmed what people are flaming you for.


 
Nah, he had said that in the first post already:



theTMWfilms said:


> Just for entering i will subscribe to your youtube channel


----------



## theTMWfilms (Nov 1, 2010)

ok 
to the spamers you need to get A LIFE and i just now got the v-cube and will be upoading it to youtube soon.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 1, 2010)

fo srs?


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Nov 1, 2010)

Spoiler











i decided to improve the second picture


----------



## theTMWfilms (Nov 1, 2010)

ok so you have no life....???


----------



## jianziboy (Nov 1, 2010)

PWNED


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Nov 1, 2010)

theTMWfilms said:


> ok so you have no life....???


 Yeah! Kinda like you i guess!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 1, 2010)

We're on a Rubik's Cube forum.
Go somewhere else to tell people to get lives.
Thanks.


----------



## marthaurion (Nov 1, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> We're on a Rubik's Cube forum.
> Go somewhere else to tell people to get lives.
> Thanks.


 
I must agree


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Nov 1, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> We're on a Rubik's Cube forum.
> Go somewhere else to tell people to get lives.
> Thanks.


 
It's ironic because you might as well tell them to get a life.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 1, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> It's ironic because you might as well tell them to get a life.


 Ha!
"GO GET A LIFE!
STOP TELLING US TO GET LIVES!"


----------



## theTMWfilms (Nov 1, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> We're on a Rubik's Cube forum.
> Go somewhere else to tell people to get lives.
> Thanks.


 
im not the one with 2,298 post


----------



## theTMWfilms (Nov 1, 2010)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> Wow, those 2 pictures make me happy. <3


 
then go jack of to it


----------



## jianziboy (Nov 1, 2010)

PWNED

-11 years old and doesn't know what average is, some life


----------



## Johan444 (Nov 1, 2010)

/popcorns


----------



## jianziboy (Nov 1, 2010)

you might not be the one with 2298 post but your the one with no life


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Nov 1, 2010)

theTMWfilms said:


> then go jack of to it


 
Your mad because you lied and got caught. You might as well leave, as no one is going to believe you.


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Nov 1, 2010)

please close this thread


----------



## jianziboy (Nov 1, 2010)

..


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 1, 2010)

theTMWfilms said:


> im not the one with 2,298 post


 
I fail to see where I said I had a life.


----------



## jianziboy (Nov 1, 2010)

PWNED


----------



## jianziboy (Nov 1, 2010)

theTMWfilms said:


> im not the one with 2,298 post


 i think we know that you don't have 2298


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Nov 1, 2010)

This is funny because he would probably create another youtube account pretending he is the winner. and say some stupid line like 

"OH LOKSIE HERE I AM THE WINNER OF MY VERRY OWN CUBE!"


----------



## jianziboy (Nov 1, 2010)

TheRubiksGod said:


> This is funny because he would probably create another youtube account pretending he is the winner. and say some stupid line like
> 
> "OH LOKSIE HERE I AM THE WINNER OF MY VERRY OWN CUBE!"


 
so true


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 1, 2010)

TheRubiksGod said:


> This is funny because he would probably create another youtube account pretending he is the winner. and say some stupid line like
> 
> "OH LOKSIE HERE I AM THE WINNER OF MY VERRY OWN CUBE!"


 
There's no reason to believe he wouldn't actually give away the cube. Keep your complaints and flaming away from speculation and rumor spreading.


----------



## jianziboy (Nov 1, 2010)

maybe because hes a liar?

michael go on facebook


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 1, 2010)

Guys, if you're going to say something along the lines of "please close this tread," then it makes little to no sense for you to continue posting, bringing this thread back into life.


Saying this, this will be my last post here, as I see this as a lost cause that inevitably will end in a mod reasonably closing it soon after OP gets smacked with a trout.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Nov 1, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> There's no reason to believe he wouldn't actually give away the cube. Keep your complaints and flaming away from speculation and rumor spreading.


 
But there is reason to believe that it's not real due to his lack of credibility.


----------



## jianziboy (Nov 1, 2010)

..


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 1, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> maybe because hes a liar?
> 
> michael go on facebook


 
I can't, it's blocked at my school. Would you mind just telling me what you see?


EnterPseudonym said:


> But there is reason to believe that it's not real due to his lack of credibility.


 
The lack of credibility isn't something to fear, because you have nothing to lose. He's not scamming you for anything you can't easily take back.


----------



## jianziboy (Nov 1, 2010)

well i see a laptop in front of me

edit: 5:10am in melbourne


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Nov 1, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Guys, if you're going to say something along the lines of "please close this tread," then it makes little to no sense for you to continue posting, bringing this thread back into life.
> 
> 
> Saying this, this will be my last post here, as I see this as a lost cause that inevitably will end in a mod reasonably closing it soon after OP gets smacked with a trout.


 
you do have a point....wait


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 1, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> well i see a laptop in front of me
> 
> edit: 5:10am in melbourne


 
I'm a little confused. Is there something on Facebook that is relevant to this discussion?


----------



## theTMWfilms (Nov 1, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> I fail to see where I said I had a life.


 
you just told everybody you dont have a life meaning you insulted yourself which leads to the topic of you are RETARDED


----------



## number1failure (Nov 1, 2010)

theTMWfilms said:


> you just told everybody you dont have a life meaning you insulted yourself which leads to the topic of you are RETARDED


 
Actually, he was admitting that he is man enough to admit that he has no life. If you were older that 5, you would learn from this thread, and kill yourself now.

EDIT: Also, Lrn2grammar.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Nov 1, 2010)

what are the requirements of not having a life?


----------



## KYLOL (Nov 1, 2010)

I could see how a twelvie trolling these forums is annoying, but can you people please learn to distinguish "your" from "you're". Thanks.
Also, theTMWfilms. Can you go away? Thanks.
Also, theTMWfilms. Can you get your rage finger off of the reply button and REALLY go away? Thanks.


----------



## number1failure (Nov 1, 2010)

And kid, you don't always HAVE to have the last word in an argument. Go to Compton and see where your attitude gets you.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 1, 2010)

oh, hey kyle


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Nov 1, 2010)

number1failure said:


> And kid, you don't always HAVE to have the last word in an argument. Go to Compton and see where your attitude gets you.


 
NO U! Go to Somalia and see where your attitude gets you.


----------



## theTMWfilms (Nov 1, 2010)

number1failure said:


> And kid, you don't always HAVE to have the last word in an argument. Go to Compton and see where your attitude gets you.


if you doubt me 
meet me in the alley

if you hate me 
try to take shots at me

but i will be the one
that wins


----------



## number1failure (Nov 1, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> NO U! Go to Somalia and see where your attitude gets you.


 
Nahh, go to Ethiopia with a donut, and see where that attitude gets you.


----------



## theTMWfilms (Nov 1, 2010)

number1failure said:


> Nahh, go to Ethiopia with a donut, and see where that attitude gets you.


 
no go to the streets punk stfu


----------



## theTMWfilms (Nov 1, 2010)

Come see me in the streets alone if you *******s doubt me


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 1, 2010)

MUFFINS ARE DELICIOUS D:<


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Nov 1, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> MUFFINS ARE DELICIOUS D:<


 
/thread


----------



## KYLOL (Nov 1, 2010)

This is now the official "*Baby Sinclair appreciation thread*"
Posts only relevant to Baby Sinclair please.
http://muppet.wikia.com/wiki/Baby_Sinclair
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Baby-sinclair/29882948076


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## Johan444 (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## theTMWfilms (Nov 1, 2010)

Baby Sinclair is the youngest member of the Sinclair family in the television series Dinosaurs. Newly hatched in the premiere episode, "The Mighty Megalosaurus," Baby Sinclair is a precocious if bratty child. His catchphrases include "I'm the baby, gotta love me!" and "Not the mama!" The latter is often uttered to his dad, Earl Sinclair, whom the baby repeatedly batters with a frying pan, and generally disdains, especially in the early episodes, though they form a slightly warmer relationship over time. The baby's relationship with mother Fran Sinclair is more stable and mutually affectionate, but the dinosaur child's wisecracks are also aimed at siblings Robbie and Charlene. Grandmother Ethyl often reads to the child, the pair both rejoicing in Earl's many blunders. Also, Baby Sinclair is quite intelligent, being able to speak and spell at a very young age. Never formally named until near the end of the second season, the infant Sinclair is briefly named "Aaah Aagh I'm Dying You Idiot," the result of the then-Chief Elder keeling over during the official christening. By episode's end, he has been legally named "Baby Sinclair."
Baby Sinclair celebrated his first birthday in "Switched at Birth". He celebrated his second birthday in "Terrible Twos", where he entered a stage called the "terrible twos", causing him to display demonic behavior during the year that he's two. The Sinclairs finally tricked the Baby into thinking he was three years old.

Baby Sinclair was also the most heavily marketed of the show's characters, appearing in assorted toys, Happy Meal prizes and the music video "I'm the Baby (Gotta Love Me)". He was featured on the box art of most Dinosaurs video releases and was the only character to appear outside of the series, serving as a co-host on the special For Our Children.

Performance notes
As a hand puppet creation and the smallest member of the show's core regular cast, the character was portrayed by Kevin Clash, with the eyes being operated John Kennedy and the arms by Terri Hardin (replaced by Julianne Buescher for the final season). Clash's voice for Baby at times resembled a more gleefully destructive Elmo.


----------



## theTMWfilms (Nov 1, 2010)

Johan444 said:


>


 
ok im sorry but thats me but i still have to laugh


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 1, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


>


 
chubby guy on right is wonie <3
chubby guy on left is koen <3


----------



## KYLOL (Nov 1, 2010)

Thank you, Johan. That was funny, but can we please stick to Baby Sinclair.


----------



## theTMWfilms (Nov 1, 2010)

KYLOL said:


> Thank you, Johan. That was funny, but can we please stick to Baby Sinclair.


 
Baby Sinclair is the youngest member of the Sinclair family in the television series Dinosaurs. Newly hatched in the premiere episode, "The Mighty Megalosaurus," Baby Sinclair is a precocious if bratty child. His catchphrases include "I'm the baby, gotta love me!" and "Not the mama!" The latter is often uttered to his dad, Earl Sinclair, whom the baby repeatedly batters with a frying pan, and generally disdains, especially in the early episodes, though they form a slightly warmer relationship over time. The baby's relationship with mother Fran Sinclair is more stable and mutually affectionate, but the dinosaur child's wisecracks are also aimed at siblings Robbie and Charlene. Grandmother Ethyl often reads to the child, the pair both rejoicing in Earl's many blunders. Also, Baby Sinclair is quite intelligent, being able to speak and spell at a very young age. Never formally named until near the end of the second season, the infant Sinclair is briefly named "Aaah Aagh I'm Dying You Idiot," the result of the then-Chief Elder keeling over during the official christening. By episode's end, he has been legally named "Baby Sinclair."
Baby Sinclair celebrated his first birthday in "Switched at Birth". He celebrated his second birthday in "Terrible Twos", where he entered a stage called the "terrible twos", causing him to display demonic behavior during the year that he's two. The Sinclairs finally tricked the Baby into thinking he was three years old.

Baby Sinclair was also the most heavily marketed of the show's characters, appearing in assorted toys, Happy Meal prizes and the music video "I'm the Baby (Gotta Love Me)". He was featured on the box art of most Dinosaurs video releases and was the only character to appear outside of the series, serving as a co-host on the special For Our Children.

Performance notes
As a hand puppet creation and the smallest member of the show's core regular cast, the character was portrayed by Kevin Clash, with the eyes being operated John Kennedy and the arms by Terri Hardin (replaced by Julianne Buescher for the final season). Clash's voice for Baby at times resembled a more gleefully destructive Elmo.


----------



## theace (Nov 1, 2010)

My god, this thread is hilarious! I guess I'll subscribe till the 20th. If it's a scam, I could unsubscribe. If it isn't, I've wanted a 5x5 for quite a while now... The 'get a life' session was fun!


----------



## theTMWfilms (Nov 1, 2010)

theace said:


> My god, this thread is hilarious! I guess I'll subscribe till the 20th. If it's a scam, I could unsubscribe. If it isn't, I've wanted a 5x5 for quite a while now... The 'get a life' session was fun!


 yeah when you go back and read all of it you just laugh oh and the admend said no more spoilers in the signuture so you might want to remove it


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Nov 1, 2010)

I read the OP, and facepalmed.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 1, 2010)

Johan444 said:


>



LOL


----------



## qqwref (Nov 1, 2010)

number1failure said:


> Nahh, go to Ethiopia with a donut, and see where that attitude gets you.


 
Nice.


----------



## Logan (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 1, 2010)

WHY DO I MISS ALL THE GOOD THREADS!!!!!!?????? [/rage]

OP: Fail

This thread: Fail

Get a life session: Fail


----------



## Stefan (Nov 1, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> WHY DO I MISS ALL THE GOOD THREADS!!!!!!?????? [/rage]


 
You mean this one or the half a dozen he created today that got deleted quickly?


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 1, 2010)

KYLOL said:


> I could see how a twelvie trolling these forums is annoying, but can you people please learn to distinguish "your" from "you're". Thanks.
> Also, theTMWfilms. Can you go away? Thanks.
> Also, theTMWfilms. Can you get your rage finger off of the reply button and REALLY go away? Thanks.


 
Bombs have been dropped. /thread


----------

